# [Hardware] Amilo M3438G ACPI (vitesse ventilateur)[Abandon]

## joltz

Salut tout le  monde,

alors voilà j'ai acheter un Fujitsu-Siemens M3438G(centrino, Pentium M) il y a 3 jours et j'ai décider d'installer gentoo.

J'ai réussi à configurer :

Carte son

Carte Wifi (+cryptage)

Carte graphique (nvidia Geforce go 6800)

Seulement voilà, il y a une chose qui est d'après moi très importante pour un ordinateur portable et que je n'arrive pas à configurer : La gestion de l'énergie.

J'ai commencer à suivre ce tutorial: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap7.

J'ai réussi à compiler le noyau avec toute les options demandées pour le tutorial(acpi, etc...),et donc jusqu'à la partie pour l'adaptation automatique de la fréquence CPU, tout est OK.

Mais j'ai remarqué que depuis le début de mon installation de gentoo jusqu'à maintenant, j'entend un ventilateur ronfler et ça commence vraiment à devenir gênant en plus d'être source de consomation d'énergie.

J'ai décider de m'attaquer à ce problème, afin de réduire le bruit et la consomation d'énergie mais je ne sais pas quoi faire...   :Confused:  quelqu'un pourrait t'il m'éclairer s'il vous plaît.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

(Note: je suis certain que celà peut se régler parce qu'à l'achat du portable, sous windows XP tout se passait bien, le ventilateur n'était pas bruyant tout le temps!)Last edited by joltz on Sat Jul 08, 2006 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

dsdt foireuse.   :Smile:   aaaah les gentils constructures qui font des dsdt de merde pas aux normes ^^

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Corriger_les_probl%C3%A8mes_courants_li%C3%A9s_%C3%A0_l'ACPI

sinon avec un peu de chance : http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php

[edit] j'oubliais : upgrader ou downgrader le bios peu parfois résoudre le problème puisque la dsdt acpi est incluse dans le bios essais voir [/edit]

----------

## joltz

Ok très bien, je m'y met tout de suite. Merci

Je vous tiens au courant.

(Pour l'up/down-grade du BIOS je ne pense pas que ça doit être nécessaire, vu qu'XP le gère bien non ?)

----------

## joltz

Alors euh... 

je suis à la section "Comment diagnostiquer un DSDT buggué"

 *Quote:*   

> Une erreur, deux warnings. Le diagnostic est clair : le DSDT est buggué. Maintenant, il faut le corriger.

  mais :

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060512 [Jul  6 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  2031:                             Store (0x1F, DBG8)

Warning  1098 -              Statement is unreachable ^

dsdt.dsl  2036:                             Store (0x0F, DBG8)

Warning  1098 -              Statement is unreachable ^

dsdt.dsl  4028:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4042:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4057:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4072:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x0FFF)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4086:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4101:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4116:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 4423 lines, 145433 bytes, 1797 keywords

AML Output: dsdt.aml - 16556 bytes 565 named objects 1232 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 9 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 638 Optimizations

```

===> Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 9 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 638 Optimizations

Mon DSDT n'a pas l'air buggé !   :Shocked:  Donc je ne pense pas que ça soit la peine de continuer... ?

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

eh eh faut justement pas penser que si XP le gère bien alors c'est que la dsdt ou le bios vont  bien!

dans la dsdt officielle parfois il arrive que certaines fonctionnalités ne soient activés QUE si l'os est un windows!!! génial non? 

fais en sorte de pu avoir de warnings. et ensuite, vérifis bien qu'il n'y a rien en rapport avec krosoft dans la dsdt  :Wink: 

----------

## joltz

 *Quote:*   

> dans la dsdt officielle parfois il arrive que certaines fonctionnalités ne soient activés QUE si l'os est un windows!!! génial non?

 

 :Confused:  Tu parles !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fais en sorte de pu avoir de warnings. et ensuite, vérifis bien qu'il n'y a rien en rapport avec krosoft dans la dsdt 

 

C'est à dire que..

```

dsdt.dsl  4057:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dsdt.dsl  4072:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x0FFF)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

```

Ca a l'air d'être à deux endroit different tout le temps => 0x0FFF et 0x03E8. (je sens que je dis n'importe quoi là...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Je vois pas vraiment quoi faire   :Sad: 

----------

## joltz

Bon, j'ai recompiler mon noyau avec le support I2C en modules.

J'ai fait un sensors-detect et voilà ce que ça donne :

```

~# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 1.413 (2006/01/19 20:28:00)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801FB ICH6

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x4c

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021A/ADM1023'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617'... Success!

    (confidence 3, driver `adm1021')

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617A'... Failed!

Probing for `TI THMC10'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM84'... Failed!

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL523SM'... Failed!

Probing for `Onsemi MC1066'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX1619'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM82/LM83'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM90'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM89/LM99'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM86'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1032'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `lm90')

Probing for `Maxim MAX6657/MAX6658/MAX6659'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM63'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7461'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Success! 

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom'), other addresses: 0x51 0x52 0x53 0x54 0x55 0x56 0x57

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x6a

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0400

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x30

Client found at address 0x32

Client found at address 0x44

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

```

et le fichier généré par sensors-detect (/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors):

```

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors:

#    /etc/conf.d/sensors - Defines modules loaded by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors

#    Copyright (c) 1998 - 2001  Frodo Looijaard <frodol@dds.nl>

#

#    This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

#    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

#    the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

#    (at your option) any later version.

#

#    This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#    GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#    along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#    Foundation, Inc., 675 Mass Ave, Cambridge, MA 02139, USA.

#

#

# See also the lm_sensors homepage at:

#     http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/index.html

#

# This file is used by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded. This file is sourced into /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines the modules

# in order as normal variables with the special names:

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

#

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Fri Jul  7 10:44:41 2006

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-i801

MODULE_1=lm90

MODULE_2=eeprom

```

Encore une chose, quand j'allume le portable le matin, le ventilateur ne fait pas de bruit pendant le chargement du système, il commence à se mettre à ronfler pour le reste de la journée lorsque j'ai le pompt pour le login... Si ça continue comme çà je devrait viré Gentoo et réinstaller Windows XP.  :Rolling Eyes: 

En espérant que ça vous aidera à m'aider ( :Laughing: )

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Edit: j'ai aussi demander de l'aide dans ce topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433478.html

----------

## joltz

Bon ça y est j'ai modifier le DSDT, plus aucune erreur, plus aucun warning, tout est OK. (j'ai commenter les ligne aui causait les warning)

Mais, j'arrive pas à l'intégrer au noyau au boot... j'ai appliquer tout les patchs et suivit les documentations mais au boot j'ai çà:

```

UDS-fs: No partition found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount on unknown_block(1,0)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fais en sorte de pu avoir de warnings. et ensuite, vérifis bien qu'il n'y a rien en rapport avec krosoft dans la dsdt 
> 
> 

 

C'est à dire ?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Toujours personne pour m'aider ?   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Il turisto

L'erreur de vfs vient quand on a oublié d'inclure ses drivers pour le file system dans le kernel.

N'aurais tu pas chnagé cela au passage?

----------

## joltz

Non, je n'ai rien modifier quoi que ce soit à ce niveau là.

Voilà ce que j'ai:

```

File systems  --->

 <*> Second extended fs support                                                                                                                                   

 [*]   Ext2 extended attributes                                                                                                                                   

 [*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                                                                          

 [*]     Ext2 Security Labels                                                                                                                                     

 [ ]   Ext2 execute in place support                                                                                                                              

 <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                                                                                                         

 [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                                                                                                                   

 [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                                                                          

 [*]     Ext3 Security Labels                                                                                                                                     

 [ ] JBD (ext3) debugging support                                                                                                                                 

 <*> Reiserfs support                                                                                                                                             

 [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                                                                                                                 

 [ ]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                                                                                                                 

 [*]   ReiserFS extended attributes                                                                                                                               

 [*]     ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                                                                      

 [*]     ReiserFS Security Labels                                                                                                                                 

 <M> JFS filesystem support                                                                                                                                       

 [*]   JFS POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                                                                             

 [*]   JFS Security Labels                                                                                                                                        

 [ ]   JFS debugging                                                                                                                                              

 [ ]   JFS statistics                                                                                                                                             

 <*> XFS filesystem support                                                                                                                                       

 [*]   XFS Quota support                                                                                                                                          

 [*]   XFS Security Label support                                                                                                                                 

 [*]   XFS POSIX ACL support                                                                                                                                      

 [*]   XFS Realtime support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                                        

 < > OCFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                                     

 < > Minix fs support                                                                                                                                             

 < > ROM file system support                                                                                                                                      

 [*] Inotify file change notification support                                                                                                                     

 [ ] Quota support  

 [*] Dnotify support                                                                                                                                                

 < > Kernel automounter support                                                                                                                                     

 < > Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)                                                                                                        

 < > Filesystem in Userspace support                                                                                                                                

     CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->                                                                                                                                   

       DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->                                                                                                                                 

       Pseudo filesystems  --->                                                                                                                                     

       Miscellaneous filesystems  --->                                                                                                                              

       Network File Systems  --->                                                                                                                                   

       Partition Types  --->                                                                                                                                        

       Native Language Support  --->   

```

Quand le patch pour l'intégration du intiramfs est appliqué il m'affiche pas le message d'erreur que j'ai cité et tout boot normalement mais toujours le ventilateur à fond, et quand il n'y a pas de patch sur le initramfs j'ai le message d'érreur   :Sad: 

J'ai suivi çà: http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml

Que faire ?

----------

## Il turisto

mais tu as vraiment besoin de xfs, jfs et tout ca dans ton kernel?

tu ne pourrais pas plutot t'en tenir aux filesystems que tu utilises vraiment?

----------

## joltz

Si bien sûr mais pour le moment j'en suis pas encore à là, c'est à dire que je vais "personnaliser" mon kernel en enlevant les options que je n'utilise pas seulement après que j'aurais régler le problème du ventilateur qui tourne à fond 24/24   :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *joltz wrote:*   

> Bon ça y est j'ai modifier le DSDT, plus aucune erreur, plus aucun warning, tout est OK. (j'ai commenter les ligne aui causait les warning)
> 
> Mais, j'arrive pas à l'intégrer au noyau au boot... j'ai appliquer tout les patchs et suivit les documentations

 

Commenter les lignes erratiques n'est pas une bonne idée, tu n'arrange pas le problème, et ça peut même ptêt te causer des pbs de détection et de configuraion du matériel (ptêt la cause de ton erreur de disque ensuite). Il faut les corriger en t'aidant des indications à la fin du howto. Et as-tu bien vérifié d'abord sur ce site si une dsdt corrigée n'existe pas déjà pour ton portable ?

Ensuite pour intégrer ta dsdt dans le kernel (j'ai déjà du le faire pour le portable d'un pote) :

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Generic Driver Options  --->

    [ ] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

  ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

    [*]   Include Custom DSDT

    (/lib/firmware/dsdt) Custom DSDT Table file to include
```

(en plaçant ta dsdt dans /lib/firmware/dsdt bien sur).

Je pense que ça pourra être utile à d'autres aussi plus tard  :Smile: 

----------

## joltz

Salut, tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.

Alors voilà, oui je me suis aussi dit que commenter les lignes qui causent les warning n'était pas une bonne idée.. mais je l'ai fais quand même.

Donc il faut que je recommence cette étape là. Le problème c'est que cela revient au même, j'ai commenté les lignes parce que je ne trouvais aucune informations sur comment faire diparaitre les

"Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored".   :Sad:  donc voilà j'en suis au même stade.

voilà ce que j'ai lorsque je tente de compiler le fichier dsdt.dsl:

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060512 [Jul  6 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  2031:                             Store (0x1F, DBG8)

Warning  1098 -              Statement is unreachable ^

dsdt.dsl  2036:                             Store (0x0F, DBG8)

Warning  1098 -              Statement is unreachable ^

dsdt.dsl  4028:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4042:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4057:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4072:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x0FFF)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4086:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4101:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

dsdt.dsl  4116:             Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

Warning  1103 -                                 ^ Possible operator timeout is ignored

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 4423 lines, 145433 bytes, 1797 keywords

AML Output: dsdt.aml - 16556 bytes 565 named objects 1232 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 9 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 638 Optimizations

```

Pour les deux premiers warnings c'est bon, j'ai trouver la solution ici : http://www.supinfo-projects.com/fr/2006/table_dsdt_linux/2/

Mais pour les autres warning, je trouve rien du tout et je vois pas du tout comment je peux y remédier.

Pour ce site : http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php oui j'avais déjà regarder s'il n'y avait pas déjà une dsdt corrigée.

Si tu pouvais me donner m'aider à résoudre, ça serait bien  :Very Happy: 

Autre chose, je n'ai pas l'option suivante dans mon kernel (2.6.16-suspend2-r8, même avec le patch) :

```

  ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  ---> 

    [*]   Include Custom DSDT 

    (/lib/firmware/dsdt) Custom DSDT Table file to include

```

tu pourrais m'indiquer quel patch il faut que j'applique pour avoir cette option stp ? merci.

----------

## geekounet

Je vais faire qq recherches pour t'aider, mais je promet rien  :Wink: 

Pour le noyau, ya pas de patch à appliquer pour ça, il faut juste que tu pense avant à désactiver Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware, et ensuite ces options apparraitront.

----------

## joltz

Ok, merci beaucoup c'est sympa.

je cherche aussi de mon côté.

----------

## geekounet

Ça me fait bien rire quand je lis compatible ACPI 2.0 sur les specs du laptop ^^

Bon, j'ai les specs ACPI complètes sous les yeux, je suis motivé  :Very Happy: , je vais même débugger la dsdt de 2 pc à moi ce soir dans la foulée, même s'ils me posent pas de gros pb. ^^

J'ai trouvé ça :

 *17.5.1 Acquire (Acquire a Mutex) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Syntax
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Donc à ce que j'ai compris, ça fait la demande d'un mutex en donnant un timeout d'attente. Et apparemment tes erreurs disent que ce timeout sera ignoré, surement une optimisation parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison d'attendre, rien ne risque d'avoir déjà pris ce mutex. Je pense donc qu'on peut ignorer ces warnings, mais vaut mieux pas les commenter par contre.

Par contre, j'aimerai bien voir le code complet pour être sur que je dis pas de bétises  :Smile:  Est-ce que tu pourrai me l'envoyer par mail stp ?  :Smile:  (songoku38 at gmail dot com)

----------

## joltz

héhé ! Je suis tomber sur à peu près la même chose que toi :=)

En lisant çà: http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads/changes.txt, à un moment c'est marqué:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Ignored timeouts: If the TimeoutValue parameter to Wait or Acquire is not WAIT_FOREVER (0xFFFF) and the code does not examine the return value to check for the possible timeout, a warning is issued.
> 
> 2) Useless operators: If an ASL operator does not specify an optional target operand and it also does not use the function return value from the operator, a warning is issued since the operator effectively does nothing.
> ...

 

J'ai donc remplacer dans le code source :

```

Acquire (MUTE, 0x03E8)

et

Acquire (MUTE, 0x0FFF)

```

par

```

Acquire (MUTE, 0xFFFF)

```

Et maintenant je n'ai plus aucun warning à la compilation. :Razz: 

Tu penses que ça peux être çà la solution ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le code, je viens de te l'envoyer  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Je pense que tu as bon.

Et j'ai été agréablement surpris quand j'ai des trucs comme ça dans le code  :Smile:  :

```
If (MCTH (\_OS, "Linux"))

{

  ...

}
```

Intègre ça dans ton noyau et voit si ça marche  :Smile: 

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment on peut changer la vitesse du ventilo (sur mon Dell, ya un utilitaire spécial).

Bon je vais m'occuper de ma DSDT maintenant, je suis motivé là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joltz

héhé, je suis déjà en train de compiler  :Very Happy: 

Oui moi aussi, j'avais remarqué le 

" If (MCTH (\_OS, "Linux")) ", j'avais testé acpi_os_name="Linux" mais sans succès.

Pour la vitesse du ventilo, et bien normalement ça devrait être bon maintenant non ? Vu que la dsdt a été corrigée ? Enfin d'après ce que m'a dit alors.. (plus haut : "dsdt foireuse")

Je verrais bien au reboot de toute façon.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aller vivement que la compilation soit terminée.   :Smile: 

----------

## joltz

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ça a l'air d'avoir rien changé! J'ai mis le dsdt corrigé dans /lib/firmware/ j'ai indiqué la bonne adresse du fichier dans le noyau mais j'ai toujours le meme problème.  :Sad:  Certes il boot correctement mais le ventilateur...

Il fait pas de bruit jusqu'au prompt login..   :Confused:  et après il se met à ronfler comme une turbine d'avion !

pfff tout çà pour rien...   :Rolling Eyes:  alala qu'est que je fais maintenant ?   :Confused: 

----------

## oxomichael

Voici mon guide pour avoir un dsdt correct

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec l'ACPI (genre un ordinateur qui ne s'éteint pas complètement), il peut être utile de modifier sa table DSDT.

La procédure que je vais décrire est celle que j'ai utilisée, avec un noyau 2.6.15 (mais elle doit fontionner avec tous les 2.6.x, ainsi que des 2.4.x... à confirmer...).

1°) Installer IASL

http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads.htm

```

emerge iasl

```

2°) Si votre ordinateur se trouve dans cette liste :

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/tables (le mieux et de le télécharger car débugger un dsdt c'est assez difficile)

Dans ce cas, récupérez le fichier .asl.gz, et dé-gzippez le, compilez la table avec ces commande :

```

# gunzip /chemin/vers/machin.asl.gz

# mv /chemin/vers/machin.asl dsdt.dsl

# iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

```

Passez à la suite ou ...

Sinon (si vous avez du courage) :

```

# cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt

# ./iasl -d dsdt

```

IASL a désassemblé l'actuelle table DSDT, et généré un fichier "dsdt.dsl".

Essayez de le recompiler tel-que :

```

# ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

```

IASL va probablement afficher des errors et/ou warnings. Là, c'est à vous de jouer : éditez le fichier dsdt.dsl et corrigez les erreurs en vous aidant de ce document :

http://www.cpqlinux.com/acpi-howto.html#fix_broken_dsdt

Quand vous n'aurez plus d'erreur, passez à la suite.

3°) Copiez le fichier dsdt.hex quelque part :

```

# cp dsdt.hex /usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/tables/

```

ou pour le garder a chaque compile de kernel

```

# cp dsdt.hex /usr/src/

```

4°) Modifiez le fichier /usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/osl.c :

Au début du fichier, rajoutez ceci :

```

#include "/usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/tables/dsdt.hex"  (vérifier bien le chemin)

```

Et modifiez la fonction "acpi_os_table_override" pour qu'elle ressemble à ça :

```

acpi_status

acpi_os_table_override (struct acpi_table_header *existing_table,

struct acpi_table_header **new_table)

{

 if (!existing_table || !new_table)

  return AE_BAD_PARAMETER;

 if (strncmp(existing_table->signature,"DSDT",4))

  *new_table = NULL;

 else *new_table = (struct acpi_table_header *)AmlCode;

  return AE_OK;

}

```

5°) Recompilez votre noyau, et c'est bon !

Merci de signaler si il y a une (des) erreur(s) !

----------

## geekounet

Mouais ...

Ma manip est plus propre, et ya pas à tout refaire à chaque changement de noyau  :Smile: 

----------

## joltz

Bon, ok je vais réessayer avec cette méthode, mais je précise que je n'ai pas de problème genre le portable s'éteint pas correctement, là dessus j'ai aucun problème.

C'est juste le ventilateur du portable qui se met à tourner à pleine vitesse quand j'ai le prompt pour le login..   :Confused: Last edited by joltz on Sat Jul 08, 2006 7:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joltz

Ça fonctionne toujours pas ! Toujours le ventilo à fond   :Sad: 

----------

## oxomichael

si tu as bien activé toute les fonctions dans le noyau comme indiqué

```

ACPI( Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ) Support --->

    [*] ACPI Support

    [ ]   Sleep States

    [ ]     /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated)

    [*]   AC Adapter

    [*]   Battery

    <M>   Button

    <M>   Video

    [ ]   Generic Hotkey

    <M>   Fan

    <M>   Processor

    <M>     Thermal Zone

    < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras

    < >   IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras

    < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras

    (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

    [ ]   Debug Statements

    [*]   Power Management Timer Support

    < >   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Principalement FAN

Ainsi que l'I2C, les drivers pour la puce qui controle la température alors tout devrait aller

----------

## joltz

J'ai les options suivantes dans mon noyau (faut les mettre en modules ?   :Rolling Eyes: ):

```

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

  [*] ACPI Support

  [*]   Sleep States

  [ ]     /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated)

  <*>   AC Adapter

  <*>   Battery

  <*>   Button

  <*>   Video

  <*>   Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL)

  <*>   Fan

  <*>   Processor

  <*>     Thermal Zone

  < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras

  < >   IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras

  < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras

  (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

  [ ]   Debug Statements

  [ ]   Power Management Timer Support

  ---   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Pour l'I2C:

```

I2C support  --->

  <M> I2C support

  <M>   I2C device interface

  I2C Algorithms  ---> Aucune option activée.

  I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

     <M> ALI 1535 

     <M> ALI 1563

     <M> ALI 15x3 

     <M> Intel 82801 (ICH)

     <M> Intel 810/815 

     <M> Intel PIIX4 

     Le reste n'est pas activé

  Miscellaneous I2C Chip support  ---> Aucune option activée

  [ ]   I2C Core debugging messages

  [ ]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages 

  [ ]   I2C Bus debugging messages

  [ ]   I2C Chip debugging messages

```

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai dans mon noyau pour ces sections là.

----------

## joltz

Bon, j'ai recompiler mon noyau avec les memes options que tu m'a indiqué... ===>   :Crying or Very sad:  ça change rien..

j'ai trouver çà http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5670

Je suis désespéré... je pense que Linux c'est terminé pour moi parce que franchement ça me tape sur le système ce ventilateur à pleine vitesse tout le temps   :Confused: 

Sur windows, il faisait pas de bruit.. les ennuies ont commencés en installant Linux.  :Sad: 

----------

## joltz

Aller, je suis fatigué d'attendre et de chercher   :Rolling Eyes: 

Linux c'est bien, mais ça fou un peu le bordel   :Confused: 

Aller, hop je réinstall windows.

Merci quand même.

----------

## kwenspc

Faut pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes: c'est PAS Linux qui fout la merde, c'est le constructeur de ton portable. 

Le problème des dsdt est récurrent, et ce parce qu'ils ne suivent en aucuns cas le standard intel (si si la majorité des dsdt sont compilé avec un compilateur krosoft plutôt qu'avec iasl) et, de plus, ont des "partenariats" commerciaux avec krosoft qui les "obligent" à mettre des bouts de code spécifique dans la dsdt qui donne le résultat que tu as.

(les bugs et warnings ne résolvent pas tout, le problème si situe dans le reste du code mais je peus comprendre que ce soit saoûlant de bricoler une dsdt dont le source fait bien souvent + 2500 lignes de codes)

Enfin voilà, je voulais juste remettre les pendules à l'heure. Saches donc que Linux subit cet état de fait, et ce parce que les constructeurs font des conneries. 

Alors on ne sait jamais peut-être que quelqu'un qui aura le même portable que toi arrivera à corriger la dsdt comme il faut. Continues à te tenir au courant et jettes pas l'éponge comme ça. C'est en perseverant et en étant de plus en plus nombreux qu'on montre tous à ces #~¹!?!#  de constructeurs qu'on a envie d'avoir du BON materiel compatible!

----------

## joltz

Ok, ok   :Shocked: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (les bugs et warnings ne résolvent pas tout, le problème si situe dans le reste du code mais je peus comprendre que ce soit saoûlant de bricoler une dsdt dont le source fait bien souvent + 2500 lignes de codes)
> 
> 

 

Surtout quand on ne sait pas bricoler dans ce langage, c'est pas à la portée de tout le monde   :Sad: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors on ne sait jamais peut-être que quelqu'un qui aura le même portable que toi arrivera à corriger la dsdt comme il faut. Continues à te tenir au courant et jettes pas l'éponge comme ça. C'est en perseverant et en étant de plus en plus nombreux qu'on montre tous à ces #~¹!?!#  de constructeurs qu'on a envie d'avoir du BON materiel compatible!

 

Je voudrais bien, mais comment je fais pour travailler sans ordinateur en état de marche totale!  :Confused: 

D'après ce que j'ai vu sur le bugzilla, c'est pas près de s'arrangé !

Donc et bien, voilà ça me fait un petit pincement au coeur parce que je commençais à m'attacher à cet OS.

==> Obliger d'installer Windows XP.

Je vais peut-être m'en servir un jour si je veux me "construire" un firewall sur un PC de bureau.

----------

## kwenspc

J'espère sincèrement que tu pourras de nouveau réinstaller linux, et donc tiens toi à jour avec les mise à jour du bios etc...  :Wink: 

un ptit livecd pour tester et puis voilà.

Je comprends tout à fait ton désarrois.

Ceci dit (et c'est dommage pour les utilisaterus tels que toi), je continuerais de déconseiller les portables Fujistu-Siemens. 

Bon courage!

----------

## At0m3

Si j'ai bien compris, les cartes mères intel sont à recommander donc ? Et est-ce que les intel GMA 950 permette d'avoir un portable sans ennui (si j'ai bien suivi, même pas besoin de driver proprio).

Je suis une petit peu HS là, mais c'est que je compte avoir un portable, et je me renseigne   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ce n'est pas un problème Intel ou Amd ou autre, c'est vraiment propre au constructeur.

Pour le moment il semblerait que les fujistü-siemens soient à éviter ainsi que les HP.

Les marques pas "trop" cher et potables au niveau de l'acpi sont Asus, Acer ou autre (sinon Sony et dans un certaines mesure Dell)

----------

## geekounet

-1 pour Acer : un pote avait des pb d'acpi sur son portable Acer, il a fallu corriger la dsdt pour avoir les stats de la batterie.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

c'est bizare, j'ai un 3438G aussi, mais j'ai jamais remarqué de problème de bruit de ventilo.

si tu veux, je te poste ce soir ma version de bios et ma config du kernel et mes useflag.

----------

## At0m3

```
Le problème des dsdt est récurrent, et ce parce qu'ils ne suivent en aucuns cas le standard intel (si si la majorité des dsdt sont compilé avec un compilateur krosoft plutôt qu'avec iasl)
```

C'est ça qui m'a fait penser qu'il valait mieux une carte mère intel. Mais je ne comprends pas encore bien qui s'occupe de quoi. Si je vais chez un assembleur, comment ça se passe ? Il n'y a pas de "constructeur" réellement donc, juste un assembleur, et il va prendre quoi ?

----------

## Temet

Quelqu'un connait une race de portables avec une dsdt pas trop foireuse?

Non parce que ça m'inquiète ça ... je compte m'en acheter un mais si Linux merdoit dessus (je sais, pas de sa faute), le portable il est bon pour la poubelle! Jamais de la vie je ne retournerai sous Windows!

----------

## Il turisto

Perso j'ai déjà eu un acer et tout fonctionnait sauf le temps de charge et de décharge de la batterie.

Un sony vaio, tout fonctionnait ...

Un ibm thinkpad r40 tout fonctionnait aussi.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai un Dell, ça marche pas trop mal, mais ya quand même qq pbs d'ACPI (écran qui se rallume pas quand le réouvre par exemple), mais ça se contourne. La DSDT a des erreurs, mais je ne l'ai pas corrigé, elle ne pose pas vraiment pb. Côté matos, c'est nickel, ça marche super  :Smile: 

Sinon, il me semble que les Sony ont un ACPI correct.

EDIT : +1 aussi pour les thinkpad d'IBM, ils sont faits pour, IBM ne vend plus de Windows  :Smile: 

----------

## joltz

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> c'est bizare, j'ai un 3438G aussi, mais j'ai jamais remarqué de problème de bruit de ventilo.
> 
> si tu veux, je te poste ce soir ma version de bios et ma config du kernel et mes useflag.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Oui, c'est bizarre ! quand tu boot, au prompt pour le login le ventilateur se met pas à tourner à plein régime le reste du temps toi? 

Oui je veux bien la version de ton bios, ta config kernel et tes useflag ! J'espère que ça sera bon ! 

Bon, faudra que je case du temps pour réinstaller tout maintenant que j'ai effacer tout !

heureusement que j'ai gardé dans un txt comment configurer le son, wifi etc...

Je te remercie d'avance !   :Razz: 

----------

## At0m3

Mais le DSDT dépend de quoi précisément. Si je fais assembler mon portable, comment savoir si mon DSDT va être buggué ou pas ? Ca dépend de la carte mère... ?

C'est stressant ça, moi qui voulait un portable sans AUCUNE emmerde, je crois qu'il va falloir que je mette la main à la pâte de toute façon...

Et sinon, pour le problème de l'auteur de ce topic, s'il changeait le ventilo par un ventilo beaucoup plus silencieux... je sais que c'est pas toujours facile de démonter un portable, mais là, ça pourrait valoir le coup

----------

## kwenspc

La dsdt c'est livré avec le BIOS donc ça concerne le fabricant du portable (dell, sony, asus, acer ...)  ou si c'est un portable monté : le fabricant de la carte mère. 

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait de quoi se faire des cheuveux blancs, il y a quelques marques à éviter c'est tout, genre Fujistu-siemens (et pas que pour le pb d'acpi d'ailleurs), HP et parfois Dell (mais on s'en tire toujours pas trop mal avec Dell malgré tout et le materiel est de qualité...le mien a 3 ans et tourne comme une charme!). 

Asus, Sony et Lenovo (IBM ne fait plus de portable non?) sont de bons candidats pour ne pas être embêter avec l'ACPI.

Il faut juste faire une bonne "veille" technologique sur le sujet avant d'acheter, je crois que c'est la clé.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et sinon, pour le problème de l'auteur de ce topic, s'il changeait le ventilo par un ventilo beaucoup plus silencieux... je sais que c'est pas toujours facile de démonter un portable, mais là, ça pourrait valoir le coup

 

c'est exclu, c'est bel et bien un problème de gestion de vitesse du ventilo. et si son pc est sous garantie (il semble neuf non?), c'est à éviter pour des raisons évidentes ^^

----------

## joltz

Salut,

Oui kwenspc tu as raison, c'est essentiellement une raison de garantie..

j'ai acheter le portable y a une semaine environ, donc bon....

Par contre là j'attend avec impatience la config de takhisis_astrafall pour tester et voir si ça fonctionne..   :Smile: 

Note: Vous parlez de DSDT buggé etc.. je fais la remarque que sur ce portable tout fonctionne (niveau batterie, etc.. enfin sauf la mise en veille parce que j'ai pas tester..mais bon ça sera pour plus tard çà) En corrigant les warning j'ai eu d'autre message dans le dmesg mais ils sont pas inquiétant, ce sont des nouvelles informations à propos de l'ACPI sur le portable..   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

T'as matté ça > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391568-highlight-laptop+fan+speed.html ?

Le mec il raconte qu'en baissant la vitesse du proc (pas bcp), le ventilo se calme ... t'as pensé à mettre le frequency scaling ou pas?

Genre si tu l'as pas mis, c'est ptet normal que le ventilo tourne comme un cinglé (hypothèse hein  :Wink: ).

----------

## joltz

Bein oui je l'ai mis, j'ai installer cpufreqd etc... la fréquence du CPU changait en fonction de l'utilisation.. 

par exemple pour une compilation la fréquence était à fond et le ventilateur aussi

et quand j'utilisais pas le CPU était à 800Mhz mais le ventilateur tournait toujours à fond.. :s

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

bon, pour la config http://takhisis.multimania.com/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r2

diverse info pour le make.conf

```
USE="S3TC aac aalib acpi asf automount bash-completion binfilter cairo canna

     cdda cddb cdinstall cdrom chroot cjk cpudetection curlwrappers dbus

     devmap dga divx4linux dlloader dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread escreen etwin

     fbsplash festival firefox flac freetype hal hddtemp iconv

     input_devices_evdev input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard

     input_devices_synaptics java joystick kdgraphics live lm_sensors matroska

     mbrola mime mmx mmxext moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mpd-mad

     mpeg4 mplayer msn musepack network no-old-linux nptlonly nsplugin

     pam_chroot pam_console pic plugins real remote samba sensord skins sse

     sse2 svg symlink tcltk tiff type1 unicode urandom utf8 win32codecs x264

     xanim xvid xvmc -arts -berkdb -eds -emboss -gif -gnome -gstreamer -gtk

     -gtk2 -ipv6 -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 -xmms

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

et pour la version du bios, de tete c'est la 1.10b, il faudra que je verifie quand je rebooterais le portable.

----------

## joltz

Salut, merci beaucoup pour ton aide.

ça doit être à cause de la version du bios alors, moi j'ai la 1.10c.. pourtant je ne trouve pas la 1.10b sur le site de fujitsu-siemens.. il propose que la 1.10c   :Confused: 

......

----------

## kwenspc

je suis sur le site fujistu-siemens.com section support -> downloads.

il n'y a pas de 1.10b en effet mais il y a le 1.06c peut-être que cette version peut fonctionner?

Sinon au pire tu peus toujours envoyer un mail au support technique et leur demander toutes les versions du bios, en expliquant ton problème je be vois pas pourquoi ils ne te répondraient pas.

tentes toujours le coup, on sait jamais.

----------

## joltz

bon ben je vais envoyer un mail à fujitsu-siemens pour leur demander de m'envoyer toute les version du BIOS.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## joltz

Voilà leur réponse:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai bien reçu votre email et je vous invite à contacter le service technique au 0825 557 557 qui vous fournira l'aide nécessaire.
> ...

 

..................   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

C'est légal ça?

Je vous signale que si vous changez la marque d'essence de votre voiture, plus de garantie.

Y a FGE là!

(Foutage de Gueule Evident)

----------

## kwenspc

c'est clair et net... Fujistu-siemens = grosse merde.

il faudrait relir plus en avant le contrat...enfin bref : encore une preuve que les constructeurs sont de mèches avec krosoft. quelle bande de nabots -_-

joltz: si tu dois appeller ne parle pas de linux, ment ouvertement genre "j'ai le bios 1.10c et le ventilo tourne à fond, un pote a le 1.10b et ça fonctionne blablabla"  sinon ils seraient ptet assez couillon pour te virer ta garantie justement   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## joltz

Put*****, c'est clair c'est du "FGE"... je vais quand même pas payer un appel (surtaxé je pense) pour leur demander un bios !   :Evil or Very Mad:  il faut qu'il me donne çà par email...

à moins qu'il me l'envoie par téléphone...   :Laughing: 

Non mais serieusement j'ai pas envie d'appeler, il font ch**r !

Je vais lui renvoyer un mail pour lui dire que j'ai pas l'intention d'appeler et qu'il m'envoie celà par email dans la journée   :Mad: 

pfffff   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

erm euh, eratum,

c'est bien le 1.10c que j'ai.

parcontre, si tu cherche un peu, il y a des bios alienware qui passe dessus (c'est la meme cm que certain alienware). il y avais des truc a ce sujet sur un forum allemand.

sinon, euh, tu a reussi a chopper des infos sur le ventilo avec ton dsdt modifié ?

et un truc con, perso je juge que mon portable ne fait pas exesivement de bruit. mais il est possible qu'on ai pas la meme notion de ce point de vu là ^^'

----------

## Mickael

 *joltz wrote:*   

> Voilà leur réponse:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...

 

50 millions de consommateurs, n'hésite pas, car ils sont en plein dans le sujet en ce moment. Garde bien précieusement ce mail et contacte les!! Tu verras même les grosses boîtes en on peur!

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

mmmm

si on pouvait leur coller un gros coup a ces **** de fujitsu-siemens...

il y a des merde sous windows, un genre de lag qui intervien par moment sur une ou 2 sec

plein d'utilisateur à travers le monde on ce probleme, et fujitsu ne fait rien   :Evil or Very Mad: 

et le dernier truc con que j'ai remarquer... on branche une sortie optique, et le micro integré ne marche plus...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## joltz

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> erm euh, eratum,
> 
> c'est bien le 1.10c que j'ai.
> 
> parcontre, si tu cherche un peu, il y a des bios alienware qui passe dessus (c'est la meme cm que certain alienware). il y avais des truc a ce sujet sur un forum allemand.
> ...

 

Ah.. ok, bein je les ai contacter pour rien alors.. lol

Pour ce qui est des bios alienware, je préfère pas les mettre on sait jamais.  :Confused: 

Les infos sur le ventilo avec ma dsdt modifié je sais pas encore vu que je n'ai pas encore réinstallé,

mais de mémoire /proc/acpi/fan/ était vide.

Pour la notion du bruit c'est clair que c'est c'est possible qu'on ai pas la même notion,

donc sous Windows il y a des moments où le ventilateur se met à tourner plus vite pendant 1 ou 2 minutes (défois beaucoup moins)

donc si tu t'en souviens de ce bruit, et bien sous linux c'est hyper silencieux pendant le boot et au prompt du login et bien ça fait le même bruit que sous windows 

sauf qu'au lieu de le faire pendant un laps de temps court et bien il le fait tout le reste du temps   :Sad: 

Et quand utilise son portable sur une longue durée et bien ça "casse les oreilles", quand on l'éteint on a l'impréssion d'avoir un poids en moins sur la tête   :Confused: 

Ben voilà, dit moi si tu a ce problème ou sinon si tu juges que même si le ventilateur fait ce que je viens de décrire, n'est pas bruyant  pour toi  :Smile: 

Ma prochaine installation sera sur un hdd en USB (y a au moins un truc de bon dans le bios c'est qu'il est possible de booter sur des disque USB  :Very Happy: )

Edit: Effectivement l'alienware m5700 a l'air d'être la copie du amilo M3438 mais à quelques détails près (disque dur en raid..) mais bon je tenterais tout de même pas de flasher mon bios avec celui d'un alienware, question de "crainte"   :Rolling Eyes:   : http://www.amilo-forum.de/topic,4480,0b5290ab99040f9f94831ebff3c61318,-Alienware-m5700-%3D-Amilo-3438.html

----------

## Temet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 50 millions de consommateurs, n'hésite pas, car ils sont en plein dans le sujet en ce moment. Garde bien précieusement ce mail et contacte les!! Tu verras même les grosses boîtes en on peur!

 

[gros off]C'est 60 millions de consommateurs depuis quelques années quand même ^^[/gros off]

Perso je ne flasherais pas le bios non plus, pas fou ^^

----------

## kwenspc

As tu essayer de downgrader vers la 1.06c?

----------

## joltz

Non, mais il me semble avoir vu quelque part que la 1.06c avait des problèmes plus "grave" avec linux donc voilà j'ai pas trop envie de flashé   :Sad: 

Et puis j'attend la réponse de takhisis_astrafall, si ça se trouve c'est moi qui ai merdouillé quelque part à l'install (peut-être que ça change rien mais il me semble qu'à l'install j'avais pris le stage x86 alors qu'apparement il fallait prendre i686   :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## joltz

Bon...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Toujours rien à faire, j'ai le même problème   :Confused: 

Malheuresement linux ça sera pas pour maintenant   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aller, topic abandonné pour de bon  :Sad: 

----------

